# Is SCJP a good book to learn Java?



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello, I am currently in my F.E Computer Engineering and was wondering if the SCJP for Java 6 a good book to learn Java?


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 8, 2013)

kathy sierra scjp prep


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Hello, I am currently in my F.E Computer Engineering and was wondering if the SCJP for Java 6 a good book to learn Java?



If you are a beginner, then NO. You'll get confused.
You need to be briefly thorough with the basics before touching SCJP by Sierra and Bates.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 26, 2014)

^As mentioned before for starter its not good but if you know the basics then nothing beats this one.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

For beginners, I recommend that you read Head First Java by O'Reilly publications start to finish.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 27, 2014)

+1 to Head First Java, if you are a beginner. The SCJP book is for people who already have knowledge in Java and wants to prepare for certification.


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 27, 2014)

have you learned OOPS before ?


----------

